# Clinton River 3-7-10



## fishing>women (Oct 25, 2009)

No fish jumped the damn, nor did I see a single fish. Every other fisherman I talked to out there said the same thing. No one was doing much of anything. I keep reading that some people are catching fish but I have never hooked up with one, and I've been throwing everything at them. Anyone guide the Clinton? :lol:


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Fished A/L down past first bridge today. Nothin doing. Used egg patterns over nypmhs and stone flies. Went down to Yates for a bit. No luck there for me but I did see a fortunate angler land a nice hen on an egg. Was blessed with a georgeous day on the water.


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

I know everyone is banging for steel, but I had a great early afternoon session. 6 brownies, 3 we're 11"+. First time I've had a brown jump, and he did it twice.


----------



## clintonking (Jan 20, 2010)

Guides on the Clinton?.... no..... after the rain I can guarantee multiple fish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, I am a guide on the Clinton.


----------



## woods&water (Mar 8, 2010)

i've have fish for about 2 hours in the past 3 weekends and have caught 3 nice steelys. It has been a blessed start off the season. All we need is a good rain it will help push them down... I caught a 30" at Yates 3/7/10. Good times......:evil:


----------



## gillsrgr8er (May 11, 2009)

woods&water said:


> i've have fish for about 2 hours in the past 3 weekends and have caught 3 nice steelys. It has been a blessed start off the season. All we need is a good rain it will help push them down... I caught a 30" at Yates 3/7/10. Good times......:evil:


 
As I see other people respond......This post useless without pics..


----------



## clintonking (Jan 20, 2010)

I do not know if i have enough memory on my camera to hold that many pictures of all the fish i catch then again i think some of the fish i catch are to big for the lens on it but none the less im pretty confident that that im still the king of the clinton if i were not working there would be no fish left in there for anyone to catch seriously


----------



## TheOutdoorsman (Feb 14, 2010)

What are you guys using, fly rods or spinning rods?


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm a fly rod guy but the guys on the river that run spinning rods do just as good as I do. There are a couple of center pin guys on the river too but that is a game I know nothing about.
The trend on the river lately is that alot of guys are switching over to floats instead of bottom bouncing. I've been indicator fishing with my 8wt for years. I seems to be catching on with the spinning rod guys now too. The Clinton is a great river to run a float on and it seems like we foul hook alot less fish this way. Vertical presentation is the way to go. I find its better than lining fish when I'm bottom bouncing. 
What do you guys think about this theory?


----------



## TheOutdoorsman (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah I am a fly guy too although I am trying this side of the state for the first time. I have noticed more guys floating then bottom bouncing. I stopped by Yates today for a while. The only thing I saw caught was one smaller walleye.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

clintonking said:


> I do not know if i have enough memory on my camera to hold that many pictures of all the fish i catch then again i think some of the fish i catch are to big for the lens on it but none the less im pretty confident that that im still the king of the clinton if i were not working there would be no fish left in there for anyone to catch seriously


:lol::lol:


----------



## clintonking (Jan 20, 2010)

Was there earlier today managed to hook two briefly for a couple of seconds but cruddy conditions. Water was up more than I thought it would be, lots of debris coming down cleaning junk off my line every cast it is raining steady here in Harrison twnshp it will probably be raining there as well, water will be pretty bad... but have done pretty well all things considered but once the water cleans a bit it will be the best fishing and then its going to be yahoo central because the suckers will show up then the suckers fishing for suckers and yahoo steelhead anglers all over the place my my my ..... but its all still fun , good luck all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clintonking (Jan 20, 2010)

P.s carp are biting on peanut sucking turd flies and heard a man say there were some brown trout in the porcelain hole at yates by the parking lot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

Doesn't matter where you fish, there's nothing like seeing your float disappear during a drift. I haven't gone as far as the pin but float fishing with a long rod and spinning tackle is pretty hard to beat. FISH ON!!


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I have to agree. Indicator fish, to me, is so much better. I seem to get bored doing the chunk 'n' duck thing. Although it is very effective for salmon in the fall. I hate loosing indicators when a huge king strips me clean.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I may be down there in April...not too sure I am going to try the Clinton though. It seems like its a lot of people and not a lot of fish compared to what I'm used to.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

clintonking said:


> I do not know if i have enough memory on my camera to hold that many pictures of all the fish i catch then again i think some of the fish i catch are to big for the lens on it but none the less im pretty confident that that im still the king of the clinton if i were not working there would be no fish left in there for anyone to catch seriously


 WE'RE NOT WORTHYYYYYY!!!


----------



## supermetallogic (Jan 18, 2010)

Let all the terds and sediment settle from the rain and the runoff this river will turn on for you guys,Good luck and may the fish god fill your stringers.


----------



## fishing>women (Oct 25, 2009)

The last time I went out I snagged a Burbot with my little cleo spoon. Yes, a burbot. It was about 6 or 7 inches. I have a picture but my friend doesn't know how to get it off his phone. I couldn't believe it at first but I guess it is possible for them to make their way into the Clinton. I've never heard of anyone catching one out of here. Has anyone?


----------



## GaryFisherman (Jan 9, 2009)

I released a few "brown trout" near the Clinton....lol

Seriously, I am not sure who annoys me more...the guys in lawn chairs who fish three miles down stream from where they are sitting. How about reeling some of that line in....

Or the pretentious clowns who look like they just came off the Orvis catalog cover....Gary Borger called and said to settle down...


----------



## GaryFisherman (Jan 9, 2009)

I was wondering where my pet Burbot was at....





fishing>women said:


> The last time I went out I snagged a Burbot with my little cleo spoon. Yes, a burbot. It was about 6 or 7 inches. I have a picture but my friend doesn't know how to get it off his phone. I couldn't believe it at first but I guess it is possible for them to make their way into the Clinton. I've never heard of anyone catching one out of here. Has anyone?


----------



## supermetallogic (Jan 18, 2010)

> peanut sucking turd flies


I need to stock up on those.Which color works best?:lol:


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Brown with yellow accents.


----------



## supermetallogic (Jan 18, 2010)

That would make sense I`ll get busy tiing some up.Work is a little slow right now so I got the time.


----------

